# Foundation Watering System



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Have seen several recommended methods of installing one but nothing on what size hose to use.

For those that have seen professionally installed ones from people like Du-West, what size are they using and any suggestions for best mfg of all the components (hose, timer, back flow preventer) I assume just buy what's at Home Depot or Lowe's.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

I use 2 soaker hoses hooked up to a battery operated timer. Bought the timer at either HD or Lowes. Du-West guy told me I should bury the hose about 6 inches so the water goes in the ground and not puddle up.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

millertym_1978 said:


> I use 2 soaker hoses hooked up to a battery operated timer. Bought the timer at either HD or Lowes. Du-West guy told me I should bury the hose about 6 inches so the water goes in the ground and not puddle up.


That's all you really need. I had one put into my sprinkler system a few years ago. They used the same stuff the soaker hoses are made of.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

The problem with soaker hose is it put out a lot more water near the source than it does at the far end. For a 25' hose it is practically bone dry at the end while overly wet at the valve.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It might be the hose you are using MN or not enough pressure. I have several hundred feet of the stuff running though my landscaping on 4 different stations and don't have that problem at all. Each station probably has at least 75' and I know one of them has at least 150'.

Once you pressurize the hose it will come out equally Along the length as long as the input pressure is greater than the hose's ability to release pressure.


----------



## KevinWood221 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry this is 4 months old but I'm new and just reading your question for the first time. I have sold this on other irrigation equipment for 20 years. If your still looking for help let me know.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The "Austin Kevin Wood" with Kevin Wood Landscaping of KLBJ-AM radio fame?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The best way I have found to prevent the soaker hoses from flooding right at the hose bib is to install a pipe from the hose bib to below the ground then to the soaker hose. 
Materials:
hose bibb timer
Washing machine hose
2 or 3 each 3/4" PVC male adapters
1 each 3/4" tee
4' 3/4" PVC pipe

The washing machine hose will screw onto the timer/hose bib and to the 3/4" male adapter glued to 2' +- of PVC pipe to below the ground, then the tee, then 1' pipe and male adapter on each side. Screw the soaker hoses onto each side of the tee. 

If the wife thinks it looks bad, take some 1x4 treated lumber and make a long thin box to cover it up. Paint/stain to match exterior of house.


----------



## KevinWood221 (Oct 25, 2013)

Not the Austin Kevin Wood Landscapes Kevin. I'm in the Houston area.


----------

